# A world with only one Enneagram type



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Instead of being all mixed together, let's say that there are nine habitable planets inhabited only by one Enneagram type. This includes children, etc. What is the result? Would you want to live on such a planet, with your own type?

Here's how I imagine it, but this is not something I've put a lot of thought into:

1. Probably on the whole a success? There's potential for danger there but on the whole I see this resulting in a really...perfect society
2. Don't see how this could go wrong tbh
3. Again, not so bad.
4. I have trouble imagining this
Five. A boring and smart planet
Six. Seems like a bad idea, everyone walking around being suspicious of everyone else, I imagine immediate world war
7. Not sure
8. The world ends in fire
9. The world ends in ice


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Phoenix Virtue said:


> 8. The world ends in fire
> 9. The world ends in ice


Okay, this is just funny. And also probably true.

For the others: 

7. My instinct is the Seven World would be a hot mess, but idk. 
4. Same with Four World. While the inhabitants would be super expressive (which would be interesting), I feel like there are some _eesh_ aspects of having a world solely of image types. This suspicion applies to Threes and Twos as well. Image types are a little unsettling to me, tbh.
6. I agree with your assertion about Six World, it seems a little precarious. 
5. I think the Five World doesn't necessarily have to be boring, because Fives can specialize in really fun stuff, and I like learning from people who are super passionate about this one esoteric thing. Also, maybe they could figure out efficient space travel for humans, and wouldn't that be the coolest?
1. As for Ones, there's no guarantee that they'd all agree on the One Right Way. Wars could be fought here, too.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Phoenix Virtue said:


> Six. Seems like a bad idea, everyone walking around being suspicious of everyone else, I imagine immediate world war


Well, I've often seen it said that 6 is the most common type, so if that's true this world already gives some idea.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

periwinklepromise said:


> Okay, this is just funny. And also probably true.
> 
> 5. I think the Five World doesn't necessarily have to be boring, because Fives can specialize in really fun stuff, and I like learning from people who are super passionate about this one esoteric thing. Also, maybe they could figure out efficient space travel for humans, and wouldn't that be the coolest?


The 5 homeworld would absolutely lack stimulation and warmth.










^a doggo from the 5 homeworld


----------



## Deep One from Innsmouth (May 11, 2016)

Just as we all have a little bit of each type within us, I suspect the world needs all types to balance out into something with a semblance of functionality. Hot messes all around, I would think. Fixations and passions excerbated by the reinforcement of never witnessing other ways to be. The worst of each type considered normal.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't think an entirely 6 world would be too bad at all. As it happens, society is already preoccupied with issues like security, finding what and whom to trust, discovering the right path to a good (safe) life, and so on, so I don't think it would be TOO different. A lot of things would be thoroughly investigated and scrutinized from every angle.

The flip side is everyone will walk around feeling more mistrustful and paranoid than ever, always fearing attack from someone else or being too skeptical. However, that may end up having the positive effect of letting people make more trustworthy and loyal friends, and tight-knit groups.

I am so glad that the world has 9 Enneatypes and not just one though.


----------



## Deep One from Innsmouth (May 11, 2016)

If only I could believe that planet 5 would be "boring and smart." That at least would not be a disaster. Sure, many of us would probably retreat into isolation, spend all our time in the private fiefdoms of our minds without anyone inclined to draw us out. With the tendency to think and think and never actually move into action reinforced by the nature of the society, those hoping for the sharing of wonderful discoveries might be out of luck.

Then again, they might not be. There are bound to be some 5s with the passion and wherewithal to actually get things done, even with society's reinforcement of withdrawal. That might not be entirely a good thing. After all, a low point of 5 is nihilism and we tend to be drawn to dark ideas. Feeling, warmth and even goodness are not automatic priorities when there's something interesting to be considered.

I guess what I'm saying is, 5s get stuff done by having a connection to 8 that can take on the low points as well as the high ones, so our planet would probably end up as some sort of autocracy detached from humane concerns. Most of the rebels would circulate subversive ideas and books, which only helps fix things if enough people act on them, rather than thinking deeply about them for a while and then circulating their own thoughts on the matter.

I for one would be part of the subversive ideas circle, and probably spend my entire life trying to figure out how to make things better while never actually settling on a path to change. I would certainly be a far colder and less empathetic person without the influence of my 9 mother and countless others, so maybe the failure to change anything wouldn't even make me feel as guilty as I first imagined. Remember, even literature and entertainment would be from people of that planet's type raised by that type surrounded only by that type.

Hmm. The nine planets could be fascinating backdrops for a dystopian book series, I think. Isolated from each other for millennia, nine planets of nine peoples whose natures have bred true for untold generations, each with their own problems and no real idea of how things could be different, finally meeting each other...

Incidentally, even though I started this post with "If only I could believe"... I was dramatising. Imagining this world, I don't actually feel anything. Maybe I will later, but for now I'm far too caught up in the puzzle of "what if" to bother with emotions. Make of that what you will.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Phoenix Virtue said:


> Five. A boring and smart planet





lets mosey said:


> The 5 homeworld would absolutely lack stimulation and warmth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it'd be boring however. Rather, I'd think it'd be very interesting, and there might be a lot more advancement in technology and discovery - it would be the place to be to learn stuff, and there would be more knowledge available to learn. Plus, I imagine lots of cool inventions to check out - even aliens from the seven home world would have a field day on planet 5!


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Guys, I was being sarcastic, especially given my history with the OP, but this seeming misunderstanding spawned some nice posts, so it's good.

[edit] I won't rest easy until I clarify I would build and own a robot companion like the one above, and its programming would be delightful if it wasn't already capable of sentience.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't think this is possible because defense mechanisms develop in face of contrasting forces but lets pretend

1- Every picture on every wall is straight, everyone has braces whether or not they need them, everyone is in military school but there's no war because everything is constantly being diplomatically negotiated and monitored

2- Everyone would walk around in giant teddy bear outfits with "Free Hugs" stitched into their stomachs. Everything would always be taken care of because everyone would be running around trying to do errands for everyone else and making games out of who can be the most pleasant, I imagine a lot of hiding behind rocks and giggling like faeries watching people discover their good deeds

3- Everyday is the Olympics

4- Humans quickly go extinct after everyone ends their life, leaving behind a lot of tragic art, drama, and music that drove everyone into a frantic, jealous madness

5- It's all virtual reality. I mean humans exist in real life but sit around in pods with giant virtual reality helmets while robots do their bidding

6- Nothing but cops, rebels, and war between cops and rebels. Literally everyone has a dog, too, and the dogs are also 6s. Mostly German Shepards (because of all the cops) and pitbull mutts for the rebels. 

7- Next planet to go extinct from everyone having alcohol poisoning

8- The whole world is the fight club

9- 3/4s of people are asleep at all times, the other 1/4th are on (rotating) shift to keep things running through easy repetitive tasks, the hardest thing the waking shift has to do is keep the IVs hooked up to the sleepers and make sure the the meditation/nature CDs are still running. And, waking up the next shift. When resources run low, they import more as gifts from planet 2


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Quernus said:


> 2- Everyone would walk around in giant teddy bear outfits with "Free Hugs" stitched into their stomachs. Everything would always be taken care of because everyone would be running around trying to do errands for everyone else and making games out of who can be the most pleasant, I imagine a lot of hiding behind rocks and giggling like faeries watching people discover their good deeds


Well
This is what I do anyways


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Quernus said:


> I don't think this is possible because defense mechanisms develop in face of contrasting forces but lets pretend
> 
> 1- Every picture on every wall is straight, everyone has braces whether or not they need them, everyone is in military school but there's no war because everything is constantly being diplomatically negotiated and monitored
> 
> ...


XD

This is hilarious!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I definitely could see some crusades happening in the 1 world's history.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

It began as an experiment, but after many decades, finally there were 9 worlds with one type on each. The one who deemed themselves 'healthier' watched their brethren, learning from their descent into unhealthiness - they could see their own weakness displayed before them and so they could avoid it themselves. They began to develop themselves at the expense of their fellow people and soon there was the 'elite'. The elite positioned themselves at the top of their society, but soon they realised they could never live happily on a planet where they saw all the unhealthiness they might fall into.
They left their worlds and formed a new world, together, all of the elite. But they'd never had people who thought differently to them, who feared differently, and soon it descended into chaos. It was a tragic end to a long, unfortunate story.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

Maybe we do live as one enneagram—we just convince ourselves otherwise.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

*1. Worship of the Spheres*

I like to imagine they venerated the sphere very early on in their history and kept it as a symbol of perfection and homogeneity that crops up in their architecture, lore, etc.











*4. Realm of Hungry Ghosts*

I'll leave this here. I would visit when I was feeling especially masochistic and in need of a purge.











*5. The Dreamers*

...are going to find a sustainable way to hook themselves and retreat into their own minds. Some dreamers will discard their bodies altogether after finding a way to preserve and enhance the integrity of their consciousness without the need of a lumbering physical form. 











*6. Tears in Rain*

...are you or aren't you?











*7. Fever Dream*

These are the manic bioengineers of the system and the first to attempt contact with the other homeworlds.











-

2, 3, 8 and 9 for another time, although 2 and 3 escape me.


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

Deep One from Innsmouth said:


> If only I could believe that planet 5 would be "boring and smart." That at least would not be a disaster. Sure, many of us would probably retreat into isolation, spend all our time in the private fiefdoms of our minds without anyone inclined to draw us out. With the tendency to think and think and never actually move into action reinforced by the nature of the society, those hoping for the sharing of wonderful discoveries might be out of luck.
> 
> Then again, they might not be. There are bound to be some 5s with the passion and wherewithal to actually get things done, even with society's reinforcement of withdrawal. That might not be entirely a good thing. After all, a low point of 5 is nihilism and we tend to be drawn to dark ideas. Feeling, warmth and even goodness are not automatic priorities when there's something interesting to be considered.
> 
> ...


Beautifully written. Granted, I think you would need to exaggerate the tendencies of each type to generate a truly dystopian outcome, but if you do so... 

Residents of the 6 homeworld would look a bit strange to the others because they'd always be glancing out of the corner of their eyes at some unseen concern. Or glancing at your eyes, hungry for approval. They'd be confused and snappish around the 9s; why do they not lay their cards out on the table? Is this a means of hiding something? Why would they torture someone in that way?

Societal structures are debated over and rashly scrapped in fits of impulsivity. Politically, large shifting factions form as 6s rally up for leaders, then tear them to shreds on signs of weakness. One of the virtues of the 6 world, though turned into a flaw in its own way, is the impressive level of detail. Everything is spelled out explicitly, with appropriate justifications and counterarguements as needed. Words, so many words, written all over the walls. Our first-contact 6s would be terribly frightened by the vagueness of those other types; leaving room for doubt is a terrible thing.

Aesthetically, I'm thinking a mix of grit and neon in a labyrinthine mess of urban streets. The locals might look distrusting, but don't be afraid to ask for directions; most residents learn to memorize the city layout in case they get lost. There's talks to build map kiosks every other block on the oft chance that this new "tourist" phenomenon gets big. Well, some talks. Those same people are also concerned it'd ruin the unique cultural atmosphere of Sixtopia, so maybe not. It's always a "maybe" there.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

The unhealthy 9 world.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

mistakenforstranger said:


> The unhealthy 9 world.


The best Pixar film, and the most appealing dystopian future this Nine has ever seen portrayed :tongue:


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I like to know how the types would interact as different tribes or nations on the same planet, where an entire nation or tribe is one type.


----------

